# The Feds Are Addicted to Pot -- Even If You Aren't



## Moto-Man (Dec 1, 2009)

hXXp://www.alternet.org/story/144243/

This seems like the meta-justification around which some serious arguments need to be applied in rebuttal.

Cheers,


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 1, 2009)

You are stating the obvious, it's always been big business and in a few best interests to perpetuate the myths. SO what are you gona do about it besides post on a MJ forum? We're not going to get anywhere until every single marijuana smoker or sympathizer actually VOTES every single time they are given the opportunity, all the way down to the local level, against every official who is opposted to legalized marijuana. What they have managed to do since the beginning of marajana prohibition is marginalize the sector of society who partake. That was the whole purpose in the "gateway drug" theory. In a black and white world, if you tell your youth you are either one or the other, they innocently fulfill the prophesy. 

I had a felony drug charge in my late 20s and NO ONE TOLD ME I could vote after I'd fulfilled the terms of my probation. Even when I learned on my own that I could indeed vote and registered, my voter registration was "delayed" and I missed out on that first  primary. They made me go downtown to the elections office telling me there was a "problem" with my application. When I got there, there was no problem - it was a delay tactic. I now know that's called profiling.... in a staunch conservative republican state, they don't want people with drug offenses voting because their studies show we are less likely to share their values. 

You can post your rebuttal arguments all over the internet and sit around coffee tables and rant with your best buds about how messed up things are till you pass out stoned. But until you fight them on their own terms on their turf, nothings  gona change. Your tax dollars will go to fight and exploit YOU and nothing will change.

I'd also add that when you support a candidate because he stands up for you - back him with real money. We gota level the playing field and use the same system they used against us.


----------



## Tater (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, great post OldHippieChick.  You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 1, 2009)

:yeahthat: Above THAT...    NICE post!


----------



## meds4me (Dec 1, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> You are stating the obvious, it's always been big business and in a few best interests to perpetuate the myths. SO what are you gona do about it besides post on a MJ forum? We're not going to get anywhere until every single marijuana smoker or sympathizer actually VOTES every single time they are given the opportunity, all the way down to the local level, against every official who is opposted to legalized marijuana. What they have managed to do since the beginning of marajana prohibition is marginalize the sector of society who partake. That was the whole purpose in the "gateway drug" theory. In a black and white world, if you tell your youth you are either one or the other, they innocently fulfill the prophesy.
> 
> I had a felony drug charge in my late 20s and NO ONE TOLD ME I could vote after I'd fulfilled the terms of my probation. Even when I learned on my own that I could indeed vote and registered, my voter registration was "delayed" and I missed out on that first primary. They made me go downtown to the elections office telling me there was a "problem" with my application. When I got there, there was no problem - it was a delay tactic. I now know that's called profiling.... in a staunch conservative republican state, they don't want people with drug offenses voting because their studies show we are less likely to share their values.
> 
> ...


 


 Get up on that stump and tell them peeps  WE NEED youre Vote ! or you'll be the "next " causualty....~


----------



## meds4me (Dec 1, 2009)

My Ex- Girlfriend is a property manager and i hear STORIES EVERYDAY. Recently she went to get locally cert for mangmnt. The LEO's Know that time is running out and they KNOW its a cash game Thats why the are so "hard" on it cause do you really think that all the jails / probation monies They arent going to give that up easily ~


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 1, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> My Ex- Girlfriend is a property manager and i hear STORIES EVERYDAY. Recently she went to get locally cert for mangmnt. The LEO's Know that time is running out and they KNOW its a cash game Thats why the are so "hard" on it cause do you really think that all the jails / probation monies They arent going to give that up easily ~


 
It's a much wider circle than that meds4me.... we've got lawyers and bondsmen who would be out of business without pot arrests.... we've got a penal system that's the largest employer in our state. We've got drug and alcohol treatment centers that count on insured offenders sentenced to 30 day treaments as a condition of their probations. We even have local charities that count on pot heads sentenced to community service to subsedize their payroll with free labor, labs to process drug screening for employers, and we've got the flip side - head shops selling potions to pass drug screens.... we all know it's not the white stuff people are trying to mask.... that's out of your system in 3 days. Fighting marijuana is a mega industry. What are these leaches going to do to earn a living if we succeed in destroying the myth that validates their existance? It IS a war and they have a lot to loose but it's not a moral war, it's a monetary war.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree w OHC, however on another note I am not entirely against the idea that some users become "addicted" in some sense of the word to cannabis...I personally know people who have been high for 10 yrs straight and I doubt that there is anyone out there that would not call that addiction...atleast in some form.


----------



## AcesUp (Dec 2, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I agree w OHC, however on another note I am not entirely against the idea that some users become "addicted" in some sense of the word to cannabis...I personally know people who have been high for 10 yrs straight and I doubt that there is anyone out there that would not call that addiction...atleast in some form.


 
So what. If I didn't get high I would be the biggest **** you ever met. While I am high, I am the nicest person you will meet. Well maybe not the nicest, but close.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

haha well in some sense you are correct...pot is probably most similar to caffiene in terms of addiction and will not do much harm to ones life..also weed does tend to give people a nicer calmer disposition 

but on the other hand being dependant on any mind altering substance isnt a positive and our fav herb does tend to make people more apathetic & dare I say lazy hehe  ....def in my case!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 2, 2009)

there are also millions addicted to many "legal" substances, like cigarettes, and booze

Great post OHC!


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

True that _legalize freedom_ ...It was always funny to me that people at AA Meetings always took ciggerette breaks...always seemed extremely hypocritical!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 2, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> True that _legalize freedom_ ...It was always funny to me that people at AA Meetings always took ciggerette breaks...always seemed extremely hypocritical!!!


 
And drink coffee like its water


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Dec 3, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> You are stating the obvious, it's always been big business and in a few best interests to perpetuate the myths. SO what are you gona do about it besides post on a MJ forum? We're not going to get anywhere until every single marijuana smoker or sympathizer actually VOTES every single time they are given the opportunity, all the way down to the local level, against every official who is opposted to legalized marijuana. What they have managed to do since the beginning of marajana prohibition is marginalize the sector of society who partake. That was the whole purpose in the "gateway drug" theory. In a black and white world, if you tell your youth you are either one or the other, they innocently fulfill the prophesy.
> 
> I had a felony drug charge in my late 20s and NO ONE TOLD ME I could vote after I'd fulfilled the terms of my probation. Even when I learned on my own that I could indeed vote and registered, my voter registration was "delayed" and I missed out on that first  primary. They made me go downtown to the elections office telling me there was a "problem" with my application. When I got there, there was no problem - it was a delay tactic. I now know that's called profiling.... in a staunch conservative republican state, they don't want people with drug offenses voting because their studies show we are less likely to share their values.
> 
> ...



i like this


----------



## greenguy (Dec 3, 2009)

aahh yes,the achilles heel of MJ advocacy...getting pot headz to the voting booths!

Thas a tuff one


----------



## Moto-Man (Dec 3, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> aahh yes,the achilles heel of MJ advocacy...getting pot headz to the voting booths!
> 
> Thas a tuff one



Nice little discussion here, folks. When I posted this, OHC, I have to admit I was high and sometimes I do state (or even restate) the obvious   BTW, I'm an OHD, well.. my heart is still there sometimes, maybe I'm younger (than that still 

Unfortunately, I am not able to vote in the USA because I am not a citizen. When I did apply some years ago, there was a leading question concerning past participation in a certain political party, which annoyed me greatly... so I demurred...

Anyway, the winds, they are 'a blowing, and the Zeitgeist is speeding about, and the dialectic is working too...  But yeah GG, you are so right, I think, but I still feel hopeful that pot-heads in the US will vote somehow 

Cheers,


----------



## greenguy (Dec 3, 2009)

We just never get enough advocates to the booths...I hated it when I was in college bc there is always that political pot head in a smoking circle that has to start ranting and getting everyone all rild up...(_lol this time ~OHC lol_) ...I would always take just that moment to point out that statistically only like 2 of the twenty something year olds in the group were going to vote in the next election but all of them are shouting at that moment about how much they want change!

I would also like to take this moment to say how proud I was of the younger croud making a voting presence in the last election...congrats for coming out in record numbers!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 12, 2009)

True that -
I know political talk on this forum is a no no so will try to be as generic as possible....
You don't have to actually vote to get your message of discontent across to your opposition. They don't know if you are a registered voter or not. What I do is sign up for the oppositions news letters through their websites.... they are constantly sending me updates and asking for constituants feedback and responses to surveys and I wana know what dribble they are trying to tube feed me...... Every time I disagree with those MAROONS, I blast em back with a "comment". *Just because I didn't vote for them doesn't mean they are not accountable to me for their actions as MY representative*. If ONLY supporters respond to their surveys they get smug. I accept that I'm probably on their nut list - but I let em know they are on my nut list as well.

Take baby steps if you gota - but take the FIRST step now!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the way you think OHC!


----------



## viper1951 (Dec 13, 2009)

If they don't support marijuana reform then don't vote for them .when they find themselves on the other side of the fence, they will change there minds  just  to get in out of the cold.  do your home work  if your would reps don't see it your way then make sure you don't see it there way. I send letters every week  to my reps I know they more then likley just throw them away  but one thing I am is very persistent.  at least I get my word out and in front of them every week.  so far we are doing better  and it's been a long time  my fight is for my brothers and sisters.  I am a med patient  so for me it's already legal sort of maybe.  But this is not the reason to sit back and take no action we must ALL stand up- and be counted as with bigger numbers the better to get noticed and be counted  when the numbers get very large our reps know they have to do something or there big cushy job is at risk of being taken away . one thing I don't vote for anyone who is not pro pot  any negative about them will put them on my list of people not to support  and I don't vote for old people who have been there for ever  they have power over anyone new coming in . make them work for you as you pay there wages  . also vote out any new taxes and levies. the reason the more money we take away from them the more they have to look at legalizing to get some funds back  it will work but we all must do our part just remember in this case your vote does count  make them poor and we will win ! they are all about money without it they are nothing but a bunch of suits staring at the walls  this is how we speak our minds and win a victory over the ruling parties  viper1951


----------



## gourmet (Dec 13, 2009)

J





> ust because I didn't vote for them doesn't mean they are not accountable to me for their actions as MY representative. If ONLY supporters respond to their surveys they get smug. I accept that I'm probably on their nut list - but I let em know they are on my nut list as well.



I spend a great deal of time writing politicians at all levels about various and sundry issues, whether I am in their districts or not.  I let them know that I send contributions nationwide, not just locally, and what I expect from them to get my continuous monetary support.  And I do support congressional candidates nationwide, depending on the issues in that district and the opposition.  

They care about support from their constituents and continuing donations no matter from where it comes.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 13, 2009)

that article reminded me of some ** i went through some time ago...
I was ordered by the court to go to an alcohol treatment place due to a criminal mischief charge involving Alcohol...
and to make a long story short, this jackarse at the treatment place had the balls to tell me(and everyone there) that the worst drug out there is Weed!!
he said it's worse than crack/cocaine and even heroin!!  I had half a mind to slap him if i wouldn't go to jail for it!  he tried telling me that them lil hairs on the plant is aspergiliuos fungus and when it gets in your body it never goes away...  what a crock of SH!!!!!
now that i'm free and clear of all that I should pay him a visit and set his facts straight..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

I too have experienced lies in the treatment facilities when it comes to what MJ does to us...I was almost kicked out of one treatment for arguing the truth about MJ with a counselor, who obviously believed everything she read.  I was in there for heroin, weed helps to keep me off of that...she tried to tell me that I was replaceing one for the other, and that both were just as harmful to me...and she had the degree!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

They call that the "Marijuana Maintenance Plan" ...... sign me up.
Uh huh I went down that road. Total abstinance OR Denial???? 
Blah Blah Blah. They also did some sorta all day long personality test on me and from what I gathered with all their mumbo jumbo junior shrink talk - I had a very very very low chance of ever succeeding at 100% abstinance. Well, I wouldn't wana dissapoint them so I'll just stick with the "PLAN" and that way we will ALL be happy.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 15, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> True that -
> I know political talk on this forum is a no no so will try to be as generic as possible....
> You don't have to actually vote to get your message of discontent across to your opposition. They don't know if you are a registered voter or not. What I do is sign up for the oppositions news letters through their websites.... they are constantly sending me updates and asking for constituants feedback and responses to surveys and I wana know what dribble they are trying to tube feed me...... Every time I disagree with those MAROONS, I blast em back with a "comment". *Just because I didn't vote for them doesn't mean they are not accountable to me for their actions as MY representative*. If ONLY supporters respond to their surveys they get smug. I accept that I'm probably on their nut list - but I let em know they are on my nut list as well.
> 
> Take baby steps if you gota - but take the FIRST step now!


 


:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Dec 18, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> It's a much wider circle than that meds4me.... we've got lawyers and bondsmen who would be out of business without pot arrests.... we've got a penal system that's the largest employer in our state. We've got drug and alcohol treatment centers that count on insured offenders sentenced to 30 day treaments as a condition of their probations. We even have local charities that count on pot heads sentenced to community service to subsedize their payroll with free labor, labs to process drug screening for employers, and we've got the flip side - head shops selling potions to pass drug screens.... we all know it's not the white stuff people are trying to mask.... that's out of your system in 3 days. Fighting marijuana is a mega industry. What are these leaches going to do to earn a living if we succeed in destroying the myth that validates their existance? It IS a war and they have a lot to loose but it's not a moral war, it's a monetary war.


I don't think anyone is going to go out of business at all.  Lawyers and bondsmen will have a lot more criminals to take card of that are not mj offenders.  Drug treatment centers have plenty of other drug users that actually need help, if anything this would free up the space they need to take in those people.  Plenty of crimes getting community service too.  And I would venture that business's with a drug free policy aren't going go just let you toke because it is legal.  Don't get me wrong, there would be quite a few people with less in their pocket but, I would say the majority of those people are government officials who are getting X amount of dollars to fight a losing battle  instead of bringing in X amount in taxes.  It's all about the govt not wAnting people to know they were wrong.  Too many special interest groups and lobbyists whispering in their ears.  It's all a big corporation and thy care about their stockholders which are the big business people and the lobbyists and the people who contribute to their success (monetarily at least).  Their ime is coming.  Viva la Revolucion!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Dec 18, 2009)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> If they don't support marijuana reform then don't vote for them. viper1951


Unfortunately that doesn't make them a good candidate for any election.  There are other important things to consider.  It's just a Benefit when they happen to support it I believe.  If candidate A wants to legalize mj and lower the state budget on say schools, and candidate B wants to give schools more money and is opposed to mj, I am going to vote B.  It's just we need that candidate C who wants to legallize and use the taxes for schools


----------

